# Can you do 100 pushups?



## survival

I bet you can. I started this when I was doing triathlons and was up to about 50ish and then I quit.

The way it works is you take a challenge test to see where you are at. Most people I know fell on the low end (which is perfectly fine). You then know where you stand with the ranks on what plan to use. The key and goal behind this is that you rest between your pushups. It almost makes it like a mental game. It does work though. I couldn't even do 2 pushups before I started this.

For instance, you do 2 pushups, then physically count to 60, then do 3 pushups, then count to 60, then do 2, count to 60, then 2 more, count to 60, then do up to 3 last ones and your done. Before you know it you have done 12 pushups within 5-6 minutes. You move this up each day and before you know it you will be able to do 20, 25, 30 etc without stopping! If you have trouble with pushups, which I did, I did the "girly" pushups (with knees) to start with. By the end of the training I was able to do 50 nonstop and without the knees!

They also have one for setups as well.

Here is the link.

http://hundredpushups.com/


----------



## WoodsLandCamo

With my beer belly, i don't think I can, but I will start trying.


----------



## generalagony

when I am not being lazy I do sets of 25 fairly easily. The most I have done non stop is 50. Never had the desire to do 100 non stop but I do see it as a very attainable goal. A good workout I find is when I am jogging. Every 1/4 mile I drop and do 25 pushups. This is a great workout even if only doing 1 mile but if you up your distance and end up doing 200 pushups in the span of about 30 minutes you will definitely feel the burn. Another very easy practice I found is if you are watching TV, during every commercial break, get off your ass and do pushups until your show comes back on. You'd be amazed at how fast your number adds up.


----------



## nadja

You guys are gluttons for punishment. I used to do 100+ pushups , but my memory can't really go back that far. If I even tried it now, at my age, my heart would most likely explode. Besides, it is hard to do pushups while smoking a cig. and I almost always have a cig in my mouth. LOL


----------



## WoadWarrior

Survival... one of the things that always bothered me about our USAF PT test was that it didn't actually measure how fit you were. It was designed to see if you were "healthy" and basically showed if you would live a long life.

It never got around to seeing if you could do the actual mission. I always thought our 1.5 mile run was ridiculous since the most we would ever run would be a couple hundred yards off of a flight line as we sought shelter. I always though a 200-300 yard "run" in MOPP gear said more than a 1.5 mile fast paced jog. And pushups... really... why don't you see if I could lift my work equipment over my head repeatedly... etc.

Survival fitness should be the same. I doubt we will ever need to do pushups... but we may need to lift heavy logs, carry equipment or supplies long distances.... hike up and down hill with our gear for miles. 

You may think this is crazy... but I've seriously thought about adding massage oil to my BOB. A couple of days of stress can take it's toll on the body... and a cold meal and interrupted sleep in uncomfortable places doesn't do much to restore the body. But... having a partner De-stress your body and muscles with a bit of massage oil could really refresh you and aid in healing. And... it can always double as a lubricant, etc. I'd suggest unscented of course. You don't want to be hiding and have the guy you are hiding from comment "what's that citrus and mango smell?"


----------



## jmh033089

Push up, not an issue any stretching gets me.


----------



## Denton

I saw the need in push-ups when I was in the army. Being able to repeatedly push yourself back up to run and then fall down again every three to five seconds was an important ability. Today, however, having the strength to push, pull and drag is better.
Running two miles wasn't so much important during SHTF minutes but for the stamina to push on for long hauls. A strong cardio-vascular system helps during long days of tedious strain. Today, I MUCH prefer the elliptical machine so that I might save what remains of my weary knees.


----------



## Lucky Jim

There's fitness and there's fitness, I was never any good at 'muscle' activities like pushups, but in my younger days I could hop on a bike and pedal 50 miles a day dead easy (longest I did was 140 miles in one day) with a full load of saddlebag, tent and sleeping bag.
But whether I could cycle as far now that I'm over 60 remains to be seen..

PS- at least this dood shows life doesn't end at 60-


----------



## Denton

Jim, that was impressive at any age. If you could hop on a loaded bike and peddle like that, I'd say your stamina was good enough to get you through most anything. I imagine you haven't dropped off too much in the years since.


----------



## Apocalypse

Do diamond pushups.


----------



## Irish

I personally love the Greenbelt areas that have the workout stations Every 1/4 mile or so! STAMINA is everything!! Hand to hand Combat Push ups and pull ups(chin ups for some?) are fantastic!. . . You NEED to have core strength!! Having a solid core will help with stamina and everything else


----------



## Irish

I meant to add by the end of the normal 5 mile run each day at greenbelts, I have done 250 dips, 250 push ups, 250 pull ups and 250 (hanging from knees) sit ups! I enjoy working out and staying in as best shape as I can. Its fun for me! . . I also go to the mountains with BOB and work out train for say running my BOL and everything around it up and down all the mountain sides with BOB on . . . So in Short I guess im saying that I believe in not only strength training but you have to have stamina and you MUST know how your body will react to the gear you are planning having with you at all times!


----------



## Lucky Jim

Denton said:


> Jim, that was impressive at any age. If you could hop on a loaded bike and peddle like that, I'd say your stamina was good enough to get you through most anything. I imagine you haven't dropped off too much in the years since.


My last cycle-camping trip 10 years ago at age 54 was a fiasco, I took ill halfway through it (thyroid) and donated my bike to a local charity shop and finished the rest of the trip on the coach, and haven't bothered doing any trips since because I've lost interest in cycling.
Got an old bike in my spare room though in case I have to bug out. I daresay if there's a news report saying "Massive asteroid impact to hit english channel within the hour!", I'd be able to pedal up onto the high ground of Dartmoor 12 miles away in time to keep my feet dry..


----------



## usmamg

85 now


----------



## Prince Humperdink

I won't even try since most of my sternum was removed,and I have hernias(in and outside of where my sternum was.


----------



## dsdmmat

Not anymore stopped doing push-ups after I retired from the Army in 2003


----------



## erick619

I did 115 in 2 minutes at my last Navy PRT. I stopped working out for a while, but I can probably do 70-80 if I tried hard enough.


----------



## fedorthedog

Do I have 100 days?


----------



## mulle46

I'm starting my training back up tomorrow, after giving my body recovery time from the Tough Mudder I did in SC,and dealing with the storm issues here in NJ once I was back home.


----------



## punch

I don't know about push-ups but i recommend avoiding any place that has monkey-bars. It seems that most all terrorist videos always have scenes of them training on monkey-bars. Then again it would make a great spot for a deer blind...

im jus sayin,


----------



## WoadWarrior

Punch.... LMAO....


----------



## SSGT

dsdmmat said:


> Not anymore stopped doing push-ups after I retired from the Army in 2003


Ditto....I can still do 100 but would only do it at gunpoint!


----------



## 303Lithgow

Is there a time limit in how many weeks it takes? Just kidding. I can do 100 in a day but 20 is my limit without a rest.


----------



## Lucky Jim

Hey you exercise nuts, don't overdue it if ever there's a food shortage because the more energy you expend, the more food your belly will be crying out for to replace it!
Anyway in a doomsday world you'll need no physical fitness at all to be able to pull a trigger..


----------



## whoppo

100 push-ups? You mean those little cylindrical ice cream on a stick things? Yeah.. I could probably do 100 of those if you gave me enough time 










If you mean face in the dirt and hoist my fat arse in the air... well then no.... hell no.


----------



## glhadiator

It is very important to stay fit and trim in the event the SHTF. You will be less likely to be eaten by your group because you are so tough.:smile:

Seriously though, it is important to have stamina when the time comes. It's all part of being prepared.

And yes, I can do 100.


----------



## Smitty901

Yes at 58 I max out PT at 21 year old standard. Took a PT test the day I retired and made the company run a 5 miler.
Now what this really says is the PT test is way to easy.


----------



## Smitty901

I thank the Army often for keeping me in shape. At 58 I and doing very well and better than a lot half my age. Being in shape once again proved to be a big help to me. Aug 30th I decide it would be a good idea to go Deer hunting on my Motorcycle.
So armed with a 900 lb bullet I took a large Doe dead center at 60 mph. Got it, and the bike and me. Broken shoulder. Clerical and ribs. The rest was not to big a deal. In 4 weeks I was back on the project I was working on a bit early but they ask me to try and come back. We finished end of November now I am taking a bit of time to rest and recover. Had I not been in reasonable shape it would not have gone as well. If you are in shape your recovery time and limitation you may have after injury will go much better. Also being in good physical shape helps deal with stress. One of the doctors had said minimum 8 weeks for any activity and up to a year of recovery time. I have already been cleared by my doctor to resume my light work outs and get back to life . If you in shape keep it up if not get with doing something.


----------



## usheer

I love to do physical exercises and my gym activities. Survival fitness should be the same. I doubt we will ever need to do pushups,but we may need to lift heavy logs, carry equipment or supplies long distances,hike up and down hill with our gear for miles.


----------



## lawrencereddin

I can only do 20......Am I so weak  ?


----------



## survival

lawrencereddin said:


> I can only do 20......Am I so weak  ?


No, I couldn't do any a few weeks ago. I'm on stage 1 week 2 of this program. I'm up to 20 now.


----------



## JAGER

We just started CrossFit and we love it (Wife and me). When I was on active duty just to prove I could I did 107 push-ups in 2 minutes during a APFT. I got a CSM coin for it matter of fact! Now I'm lucky to be able to do 40 in two minutes, but I'll get it back. Push-Ups help build almost your whole upper body in one movement. One can see how it helps your total fitness.


----------



## almon

Do some exercise in routine to make your body strong if you don't having time to do this then at least you can do push ups in daily routine start from ten than slowly slowly increase it even more than hundred.


----------



## SSGT

At the age of 16 I could lift 250 pounds over my head

At the age of 27 I could lift 550 pounds and carry it 100 feet...multiple times

At the age of 52 (NOW) I can lift 550 pounds and carry it 100 feet....once...then I have to back down to 400 pounds for the rest of em....Aint no spring chicken no more!


----------



## rickkyw1720pf

When I was younger I could do 100 push up. The reality of it is after you can get around 25 the rest is just building up endurance and not strength. I used to lift weights but as I got older I think endurance is a more important factor (not that I am an expert at either). Strength may help you carry that 100lb bag to the end of the street but endurance will allow you to carry that 50 lb bag all day.


----------



## 8675309

fedorthedog said:


> Do I have 100 days?


if you mean 1 per day, I am with you. If you mean you work on it and will do 100 on the 100 day, forget it. sounds like work.


----------



## 8675309

survival said:


> No, I couldn't do any a few weeks ago. I'm on stage 1 week 2 of this program. I'm up to 20 now.


thats encouraging. How old are you? close to 54?


----------



## 8675309

SSGT said:


> At the age of 16 I could lift 250 pounds over my head
> 
> At the age of 27 I could lift 550 pounds and carry it 100 feet...multiple times
> 
> *At the age of 52 (NOW) I can lift 550 pounds and carry it 100 feet....once...then I have to back down to 400 pounds for the rest of em....Aint no spring chicken no more*!


I don't think I could do that with a wheel barrel...


----------



## SSGT

8675309 said:


> I don't think I could do that with a wheel barrel...


LOL! I could take a brand new wheelbarrow....any brand and break the handles out of it in 60 seconds! ROFL!...My dad used to get really pissed at me for trying to haul 12 bags of portland cement at a time in a wheelbarrow(90 pound bags)...I could do it...usually the wheelbarrow couldnt!


----------



## Will2

I'm on a muscle recovery day today, but I can hit 50 in one set, depending on the spacing. I don't think pushups are really a good measure of strength though I think in large part they are just chest strength and burst reflexive. The real strength test is full pullups/pull overs. Something is better than nothing though. Pushups are also available. I think those standing squat burpees offer more than a standard pushup. I can remember when doing 5 pushups was a challenge. Its really quite pathetic, but the only way to get around it is doing them. The key to doing more than 30 is to have good breath control, you need to breath to do pushups well.

100 is no problem doing over 250 within a couple hours shows you have some real strength. doing 30-40 per set should be no problem for anyone who is moderately fit.

Pullups are the challenge.


----------



## Piratesailor

I'm four weeks into the program. I started being able to do a whopping 7 push-ups. I can now do 45 non stop. My goal is to do 100 in another 8 weeks. 

I've also noticed the change as has my wife so there are some side benefits.


----------



## Inor

If you just did 2 per day for the next 8 weeks you would exceed 100.

In all seriousness though, congratulations! That is good progress.


----------



## Smitty901

Keep it up nothing wrong with a good PT program


----------



## grinder37

I can't do one due to a neck/shoulder permanent injury and sadly my arm strength and beer belly has suffered from it,lol.I do,however walk and hike often as well as doing gardening and hunting,cutting wood,etc. to keep at least my mobility in a decent condition.


----------



## bbqbob

I can do 40. Never really tried to do more but I suppose it is time to try!


----------



## Omega Man

2 yrs ago I did 50 push ups a day for 365 days...do the math...Now I do them once a week with some PX90. The PX will whip ya into shape if you don't puke first!


----------



## Will2

Grinder37 - That is a lifestyle choice, which is fine. Even people with one arm can do one arm pushups. You just need to start with doing shoulder exercises. If you'd like to I'm more than willing to coach you back to health. No one has an excuse for not being healthy that is valid, except being dead.


----------



## Montana Rancher

When I did "PT" in the military I had to do 42 in 2 minutes. I so freeking hate pushups I would do 42 and quit. 

Of course after the pushups we did sit ups and then we ran 2 miles. Save your strength for when you need it.


----------



## grinder37

Will said:


> Grinder37 - That is a lifestyle choice, which is fine. Even people with one arm can do one arm pushups. You just need to start with doing shoulder exercises. If you'd like to I'm more than willing to coach you back to health. No one has an excuse for not to be healthy that is valid, except being dead.


 I appreciate the offer Will,but I wasn't trying to indicate that I wasn't healthy nor out of shape.I was just replying to the original question that a physical impairment does prevent me from completing any push ups.It wasn't an excuse.The biggest issue is the injury is on my left side and i'm left handed have been been through several years of physical therapy since the removal of a cancerous tumor in my neck which saved my life,but left me impaired.My right arm has gotten much stronger since as for many jobs my right arm now has to be my "strong" arm.I don't know why I felt I needed to explain myself to you about my personal medical issues.But just because I don't do push ups be and am not in Marine spec opts condition,at my age,don't let that confuse you for me being weak,out of shape or unable to defend myself,my family and my property.


----------



## Will2

dude I just don't believe you can't do one arm pushups. It is a lifestyle choice. You don't need to answer to me anyway if we are both in the free world. None the less there are one armed pushups you can do. Keep up with your rehab.

You can do plenty of one arm resistance exercises until you can handle a full one arm pushup. You would probably say you can't do pull ups either. Point here is that you arn't an amputee with both arms missing, you still got use of your arms.

You don't owe me anything this is just my opinion, I'm not telling you to chance, I am saying it a lifestyle choice.

You just need to build your strength up.

You can always start with a soft couch as a push off point










what you can do is support your self up with some books on the other side, or rope.

And no I'm not saying it is easy, however you have the option to build up strength in one arm and be able to do these things.

Fitness doesn't come over night but having one arm still lets you do one arm exercises.

Not worth the trouble is where you are at.

I'm betting quite a few people on this forum with two good arms can't do a one arm pushup or pullup. So don't feel like I'm calling you a handicap or incapable, on the contrary I think you and others here could do one arm pullups and pushups if they trained toward that goal.


----------



## astrowolf67

grinder37 said:


> I can't do one due to a neck/shoulder permanent injury and sadly my arm strength and beer belly has suffered from it,lol.I do,however walk and hike often as well as doing gardening and hunting,cutting wood,etc. to keep at least my mobility in a decent condition.


I feel your pain! A few years ago, I suffered a severe rotator cuff tear in my right shoulder. I lost a lot of strength, and range of motion after the surgury, thanks in part to worker's comp pushing me through PT too fast. It is even worse being that I'm right handed, and right side dominant. I have gained much more use and mobility than projected by my doctors, and, I continue to work on it every day, but, I do realize there are limitations that would put me right back where I was after the surgery if I exceed them.


----------



## Lucky Jim

astrowolf67 said:


> ..A few years ago, I suffered a severe rotator cuff tear in my right shoulder...


Me too, believe it or not I did it turning over in bed one night but it wasn't as severe as yours and didn't need surgery! The doctor put me on a course of anti-inflammatories but even now 2 years later my shoulder's slowly improved but is still too stiff to reach things off a top shelf, but it's not serious and I can live with it, just don't ask me to try doing pullups amd pushups..

Anyway there's muscle strength and there's heart-lungs strength. 
I'm a thin weedy guy and have never been able to do pullups/pushups anyway, but in the past I could pedal-cycle a hundred miles in a day and was in the school cross-country running team and leave big muscular doods standing because my heart-lungs were pretty good.
I'm still reasonably fit so in a SHTF world where I might have to pedal or hike my way around a devastated landscape I think I'd still do alright.

PS- and in a SHTF world as long as anybody is fit enough to be able to pull a trigger they should do okay..


----------



## BIOfrequency

There is an App called 100push-ups, i'm not sure if the site and the app are related but for iPhone users the app is available. But if your looking for what i consider to be a better on look for 'Pushup PRO' by runtastic. Its a much better app in my opinion and it also tracks your progress and lets you do separate sessions instead of just the program it wants you to follow. Not sure if its available for android but why not try either way


----------



## 8675309

Lucky Jim said:


> I'm still reasonably fit so in a SHTF world where I might have to pedal or hike my way around a devastated landscape I think I'd still do alright.


Tuesday, I took a 12 mile bike ride after being off a bicycle for 35 years. Beside my legs being on fire, I forgot how fun it was and I think a bike might be the best bug out vehicle, at least for a single person. It will be a while before I get to 100 push ups


----------



## Smitty901

After a small break in right shoulder, ribs on the right side and breaking the clavicle big time in August. I am getting back to where I can do 100.
takes awhile but I will get there.


----------



## BIOfrequency

8675309 said:


> I think a bike might be the best bug out vehicle, at least for a single person. It will be a while before I get to 100 push ups


I was thinking this same exact thing! Ive got a HARO V4, really nice bike.. with all the hockey I play and bike riding I already do, riding with my bug out bag would be a cake walk, plus you can go just about anywhere


----------



## Wquon

swimming is great too


----------



## cbg

100 pushups - Been there, done that and forgot how to do it, yikes....... Previously unable to do pushups for the last few years, building back up to it since recent surgery. The beauty of being out of shape is it only takes a few minutes to get in a real workout  One recommendation for any of you who haven't tried it; the nasty old eight count body builder. I first encountered this while in the Marines, this is the single best exercise that I have found, and a bit more forgiving than pull-ups which can be challenging for those of us over 50. It is a total body workout and with cardio to boot, just don't overdo it, lest you experience exploding heart, screaming knee syndrome .


----------



## 8675309

I did 5 so far. give me a few more months.


----------



## Jaybandonnk

Well the truth of it is after you can get around 18 the relax is just developing up stamina, and not durability. I used to durability weights, but as I got mature I think stamina is a more essential aspect not that i am an professional at either. Strength, may help you bring that 80lb bag to the end of the road but stamina will allow you to bring that 40 lb bag all day.


----------



## Bert

Yes .I can. In fact I have already done. I achieve this fitness level after great work hard and after a long time.


----------



## PalmettoTree

When I was in the military there was a post limit for punishment of 50. I could hit it for 50 pop to attention and hit it for another 50. Those days are long gone.


----------



## Smitty901

Back to a 100 now after breaking shoulder and cervical last August


----------



## bigdogbuc

Due to a major shoulder injury about 9 years ago, I do a modified push-up, which I haven't done in almost 2 1/2 months (broke my arm right at the wrist; just got the cast off a couple of weeks ago). Anyway, I do them off the back of the couch. Even a "wall push-up" will work. Just take a few steps back so you're not quite at 45 degrees. The couch however allows me to work the shoulders and biceps without stressing the absence of my AC Joint. Push-ups using the seat of a chair can work as well. The angle alleviates the pressure many of us feel, especially if we're supporting a little extra upper body weight.


----------



## sparkyprep

I can rip out 50 without much problem. I've never tried to do 100 non-stop.


----------



## jadm

yes I can


----------



## pastornator

Nope... But I can lift up and carry around the man who can... 

Pushup capability has much to do with how much weight one is pushing up. I've seen skinny boys able to do 100 but who have no real strength. Just ask them to move that washer and dryer off the bed of a pickup truck. They can't. Meanwhile I can do that with ease.


----------



## roy

He was only doin' 50 in a set. That way I do 175.


----------



## Jim

yes....situps anyone?


----------



## Scotty12

No. Really. No.


----------



## roy

Yep, sit-ups and pull-ups. Take a look at the Army's APFT standards. They are both age and gender specific, will give you and idea if you are fit. For a 17 - 21 year old male minimum passing is 42 push-ups, 53 sit-ups and 2 miles in 15:54.


----------



## Bert

Ahan..not yet ,,Fortunately, I am very near to this goal.


----------



## Adan699

yeah I tried many many times but never done the complete hundred every time I stops on 70 pushups. But I am still trying to reach to hundred and I m sure one day I will do it.


----------



## bigdogbuc

Can I do 100 push-ups? Hell to the no! That's why I get a Taser, a Glock and an ASP. ::clapping:: I can shock 'em, shoot 'em or beat 'em. No push-up's necessary.


----------



## Boss Dog

HA-HA-HA-HA-HA-HA-HA-HA-HA-HA-HA-HA...

Not since high school. Used to have to 50 or 60 in the navy, and that's how far I went... no further.


----------



## downtoearthprepper

*Down to Earth Prepper*

This guy is also 65 years old









can't do 100 pushups at one setting , but definitely fit and an expert shooter , gardener and herbalist ? among other things . Lots of excellent information from this guy at Emergency water filtration new videos just up and more to come ........... scope it out to upgrade your preps and general knowledge. 1 page on water filtration/purification and 10 pages of all manner of excellent info for preparedness and everyday life ! All free. excellent reading material full of insights and all from a guy with massive experience in every topic . All are welcome.....................


----------



## lynxcarl

Easy once you start practicing everyday, For me its like i have being doing pushups easily everyday


----------



## Notsoyoung

No can do. Had permanent damage to my left elbow and shoulder when I was in the Army.


----------



## Smitty901

Yes I can, it took a while to get back after breaking the clavicle, ribs and shoulder deer hunting with the motorcycle .
I have given Credit to PT and the Army for the shape I am in at this age.
It does get hard each year to work at it.


----------



## roy

Circuit sorta. Day 1, four sets of pushups, 10,45,40,35, mile run between sets. Day 2 sit-ups, 10/55,50,45 mile run between sets. Day 3 pull-ups 1/15/14/13, Day 4 sit-ups. Dav 5 see day 1. You will 130 push-ups, 160 sit-ups and 43 pull-up and run abut 4 miles a day.


----------



## steveparish

i can do 10 maybe 15 when im feeling really good


----------



## Mish

When I was working out heavy I was able to do around 15...hehe Pushups suck!


----------



## rice paddy daddy

When I was 19 and had a Drill Sergeant yelling at me and pushing on my back with his boot I could do 100.
You can really focus your mind with enough "encouragement".
But I'm 65 now and haven't tried to do even one in years.:shock:


----------



## Will2

Gettting up to 40 is really no biggy then you need to start learning how to breath...

I've been putting more time into machines and freeweights but have been trying some alternates.

I might be able to get up to 60 in one shot if my mind was in the right place. I'm on my off day and worked out last night so I'm not going to test that. Doing 100 by splitting it up though no problem. I think the real challenge after hitting 20 or so is learning how to breath.. ex. take a good breath or tripple breath before going down.. exhale and inhale with long breaths as it feels comfortable. Instead of concentrating on pushups just concentrate on the breathing and let your body do the work.


----------



## retired guard

Age 60 Initial Test 15 pushups thought this isn't too bad. Then came situps still only did 15. This is going to be interesting.


----------



## retired guard

Completed day 1 easier on paper than down on the floor doing them.


----------



## 1skrewsloose

Same as when I ran a 24 hr. on-the farm-slaughter service, 8 hrs today, 8 hours the next day and so on. You didn't say all in one sitting Is this level of condition really necessary? Just asking as studies show most folks are waaaay out of condition.


----------



## retired guard

Conditioning like other preps is just another tool in the box.


----------



## Vagabond

Had the hardest time getting back into shape recently. Tried a few different things that I found online looking at HIIT training. Only thing I noticed was lots of sweat and very little of any improvement. So I figured from trial and error what works best for my needs. Downloaded a tabata/HIIT timer for my phone and started experimenting. What works best for me at least for now is pairing up exercises, situps and pushups, burpees with high knees, squats with mtn climbers, ski abs with russian twists and another set of pushups and situps. Each pair I do for times a piece for twenty seconds, rotating one then the other testing for ten seconds between them. between each set or pair I rest for a full minute. The whole workout takes a half hour including warm up and cool down. Within a week I noticed a nice difference. My knees are improving after just a few fats a well as my back, which was not good at all from an injury sustained about five years back. A month into it and am finding myself doing better than I might have thought. I'd suggest getting hold of a timer like that and finding what fits your needs. It'll be a little slow going at first but honestly, sticking with it is a hell of a lot nicer than feeling those pains all day every day. Especially when the alternative given to me by a physical therapist and doctor both was surgery.


----------



## oldmurph58

late 50s, 25 pushups, but i smoke, i was winded, just tried it


----------



## PalmettoTree

I could in 1970.


----------



## Mike45

Is that 100 in one stint without stopping? I have met very few that can do that, when I was much younger I got 90 before I couldn’t do any more.


----------



## bgreed

Bettter yet can you do 100 swings with a 35lb kettlebell or maybe 100 snatches in five minutes


----------



## MrsInor

Hurts just to think about it.


----------



## ATRPrepping

I can't do 100 push-ups right now, if I had to guess I can easily do 30 nonstop maybe 40. But I think a goal of 100 nonstop is actually a good idea.

I think road warrior has a point about USAF fitness. I think the value of 100 push-ups is minimal versus all of the other activities, but 100 push-ups is pretty impressive.


----------



## nephilim

I could probably do 100 in 8-10 minutes to be fair, but thats due to my sheer weight being an issue. I am going to the gym to lose weight (lost nearly 40lbs in 6 months - hoping to lose another 120lb or so). By that point, I hope to be able to do 100 push ups in 3 minutes or less, and 100 sit ups in 3 minutes or less.


----------



## JessPrep

Thank you for this advice!! I too can't even do two push ups! (I know, pathetic!) I will certainly be starting with the girly push ups! Me and the boyfriend have just bought a full weight bench, boxing bag, indoor bike and stepper to start building up our fitness during the week. At weekends we will be cycling and hiking up the highlands! I will definitely be adding this to my routine!


----------



## Mish

JessPrep said:


> Thank you for this advice!! I too can't even do two push ups! (I know, pathetic!) I will certainly be starting with the girly push ups! Me and the boyfriend have just bought a full weight bench, boxing bag, indoor bike and stepper to start building up our fitness during the week. At weekends we will be cycling and hiking up the highlands! I will definitely be adding this to my routine!


I would highly suggest a workout program like T25!! It will get you fit quick and ready to build muscle. =)


----------



## Scotty12

I just did 50 milspec pushups. That's it


----------



## retired guard

I'm doing fifty per set right now still building.


----------



## James m

I had lower back problems so for the longest time I couldn't keep my back straight while doing push ups.
Im glad you guys brought this up because I just tried a few and I can keep my back straight now. Thanks. 
I feel better too because exercise is supposed to release endorphins? 
There was a time that I could do one handed push ups but those days are over lol


----------



## Slippy

cam19 said:


> Just tried to get 100. i got 85 but ill keep doing them till i get 100


You can do it 19! Don't be a pus.


----------



## Montana Rancher

survival said:


> I bet you can. I started this when I was doing triathlons and was up to about 50ish and then I quit.
> 
> The way it works is you take a challenge test to see where you are at. Most people I know fell on the low end (which is perfectly fine). You then know where you stand with the ranks on what plan to use. The key and goal behind this is that you rest between your pushups. It almost makes it like a mental game. It does work though. I couldn't even do 2 pushups before I started this.
> 
> For instance, you do 2 pushups, then physically count to 60, then do 3 pushups, then count to 60, then do 2, count to 60, then 2 more, count to 60, then do up to 3 last ones and your done. Before you know it you have done 12 pushups within 5-6 minutes. You move this up each day and before you know it you will be able to do 20, 25, 30 etc without stopping! If you have trouble with pushups, which I did, I did the "girly" pushups (with knees) to start with. By the end of the training I was able to do 50 nonstop and without the knees!
> 
> They also have one for setups as well.
> 
> Here is the link.
> 
> Welcome to the one hundred push ups training program


Such a waste of time, can you live a year without food, power and water?

That is the more relevant question

This is a forum about prepping not about my balls are bigger than yours.


----------



## Slippy

Classic Montana Rancher!


----------

